# The Importance of a Lid....



## BishQueen (Aug 28, 2015)

So yesterday was a rather important day, as a problem with scale flaking was to be treated in a Quarantine tank I'd set up.
Last night (this morning) I was watching Tv & glanced at my tank a few times during so, which I took notice of my Pleco doing her job.
Less than 3 hours later, I'm checking on some fish & adding some chemicals and what do I find in my bin? 
Venus. (The Pleco)
I scooped her up and threw her in some water but absolutely 0 life.
Maybe some said the forbidden word?
Idk.
This has been her 2nd death, as the first time I assumed her dead she was obviously hiding in the filter.
Kind of bummed. She's grown a nice amount since purchase and her being a pinky-albino color made her a lovely addition.
My local pet store has 20% off sale on Sunday's, so maybe this is just a way to get me to go back again. Buy another one. Get a frickin' lid.
So many issues but never quitting.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, I have to ask, what chemicals are you adding to your tank?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I try to tell people fish will jump. Not all but I had even angels when they get freaked high tail it straight up and over. Every single tank I own has fish notorious for jumping.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I once had to put the inhabitants of my 10 gallon into little cups for a while to do something and I have a good story about it. So I had just put my betta in the cup and I went back to trying to get my female bristlenose pleco into a cup and I glanced back at the betta cup in exactly 1 minute, he was gone. I didn't think that the betta would jump. I thought the pleco and kuhli loaches might jump but not him! I found him a few seconds later, crazy betta. I put the kuhli loaches into a cup inside of a 5 gallon bucket with the lid resting on top of it. I finish getting all the fish into the cups and I notice that about 2 of them had gotten out of their cups and into the bucket. Let me tell you, it is hard to grab kuhli loaches. I had 6 that day, and now I only have 5. I think 1 jumped out without me noticing .


----------



## BishQueen (Aug 28, 2015)

Blue Moon said:


> Okay, I have to ask, what chemicals are you adding to your tank?


Tetracycline


----------



## BishQueen (Aug 28, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> I try to tell people fish will jump. Not all but I had even angels when they get freaked high tail it straight up and over. Every single tank I own has fish notorious for jumping.


Yeah I understand I've got nobody to blame but me.
I spent 3+ hours constructing a custom DIY lid. Only got half of it done.
I'd just seen lid-less tanks before & thought as long as my water wasn't super high they wouldn't think to jump.
-especially my Pleco!


----------



## BishQueen (Aug 28, 2015)

big b said:


> I once had to put the inhabitants of my 10 gallon into little cups for a while to do something and I have a good story about it. So I had just put my betta in the cup and I went back to trying to get my female bristlenose pleco into a cup and I glanced back at the betta cup in exactly 1 minute, he was gone. I didn't think that the betta would jump. I thought the pleco and kuhli loaches might jump but not him! I found him a few seconds later, crazy betta. I put the kuhli loaches into a cup inside of a 5 gallon bucket with the lid resting on top of it. I finish getting all the fish into the cups and I notice that about 2 of them had gotten out of their cups and into the bucket. Let me tell you, it is hard to grab kuhli loaches. I had 6 that day, and now I only have 5. I think 1 jumped out without me noticing .


It's kind of perplexing that fish jump from their water. I guess they don't realize that water isn't everywhere?
But when I was 8 I had a gorgeous butterfly betta named Sampson who jumped from his tank. He was in a little cup but wasn't put there by me.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

BishQueen said:


> I'd just seen lid-less tanks before & thought as long as my water wasn't super high they wouldn't think to jump.
> -especially my Pleco!


My 5 gallon is kinda lid less. It has no lid but it does have a huge light system on it that is 29 inches long and is pretty wide. It is about 4 inches wide, so it takes up much of the width of the tank. 
Also in case you are wondering why the light is 29 inches long, it is because I am planning to get another 5 gallon pretty soon and put them side by side and put the 1 light over it. The 29 inch light was for my 29 gallon tank but I got a better lighting system for it. And it was on my 20 gallon tall for a while but it was too strong for my light sensitive fish, so I moved the light from my 5 gallon to the 20 gallon(it has a glass lid on it) and the 29 inch light to my 5 gallon.


----------



## BishQueen (Aug 28, 2015)

big b said:


> BishQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just seen lid-less tanks before & thought as long as my water wasn't super high they wouldn't think to jump.
> ...


Geez! How many tanks you got?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

BishQueen said:


> Geez! How many tanks you got?


 Do you REALLY want to know? Wellll
1 5 gallon betta
1 10 gallon betta
1 10 gallon 3 red eye tetras (holding the cycle for something else)
1 20 gallon high 5 kuhli loaches
1 29 gallon planted 6 pristella tetras
1 38 gallon 6 red eye tetras, 1 blue gourami, 1 male albino bristlenose pleco, 1 female albino pleco, 1 siamese algae eating fish, 1 south american bumblebee catfish, 8 corys', 3-4 dozen mystery snails. That's it I think.

I am planning to add 3 more tanks . 
1 5 gallon red cherry shrimp
1 10 gallon endler tank
1 10 gallon african clawed frog.
I am have mts so bad!! Mts= multiple tank syndrome.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I learned even a screen reptile lid, or a piece of plastic is better than no lid at all. I also never fill any of my tanks to the top. I like that layer of air, since I do have labyrinth fish as well.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have 1 tank that is open top....not had anything jump so far. If it happens it happens


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I have 1 tank myself with nothing covering the top in anyway. It is a 5 gallon with 2 mystery snails (still a bit small) and 1 betta. I am planning to get a top for it.


----------

